# Speedstacks Australia is now open



## Faz (Sep 19, 2009)

Just thought I would give everyone in Australia a heads up - The store is now open. Now you can buy timing equipment and mats at much cheaper prices than c4u.

www.speedstacks.com.au

*Some prices:*

*Stackmat, Timer, bag, with any of the 4 mat designs: *49.95 AUD

*Mini mat:* 9.95 AUD
*
Just the timer:* 33.95 AUD

*Just a mat: (any design)* 18.95 AUD

*Stackpod:* 37.95 AUD

Also, the Australian sport stacking championships are in November, in Melbourne, if anyone here does stacking. (Not me...yet)


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 19, 2009)

yay


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 19, 2009)

do they accept stgeorge payments


----------



## Faz (Sep 19, 2009)

probably.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks MAN

You said to me, 'wait a few weeks until it opens'

And it opened just the day after you said that XD


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Sep 19, 2009)

Now I just have to convince my parents to buy it.


----------



## Faz (Sep 19, 2009)

Kuraudo39 said:


> Now I just have to convince my parents to buy it.



psht easy


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 19, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Kuraudo39 said:
> 
> 
> > Now I just have to convince my parents to buy it.
> ...


Not with my parents.
Thanks for the proper punctuation advice btw.


----------



## Faz (Sep 19, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Kuraudo39 said:
> ...



Use the Faz method

And no problems Richard.


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 19, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...


Yeah, but how do I get them to buy me a set of speedstacks?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 19, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > richardzhang said:
> ...



No way!
My mum doesn't buy me anything at all!
Your 'Faz' Method will not work.
My mums tough.


----------



## LNZ (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, I am amazed. I have always wanted to use a speedstack but the C4U prices were insane. 

I only time about 10% of all my solves right now and this is truly good news and this might mean timing a much great greater percentage of my solves.

The current low 10% comes from the the way I was taught at an al special school (alternitive school in USA) between Feb 1975 and June 1976. Do lots of "dummy" runs (ie untimed or untested runs) and on occassion take a test or a timed assessment of ability.


----------

